# Fallout 3 vs Fallout New Vegas



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What fallout did you like better?

Im thinking of getting another xbox and getting the fallout 3 game of the year edition, i brought an xbox just for playing the regular one without the dlc... but sold it

Im also planning on getting new vegas but i wanna wait for the game of the year edition so it's all patched up, im not making that mistake again lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Only played New Vegas & It was a piece of crap. Just too Boring.

Borderlands>>>>>>>>Rage>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>New Vegas.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

I think New Vegas had the better story and more interesting environment but was utterly and completely destroyed by the bugs. Never before had I played a game so poorly made. A team of mad badgers could have done a better job.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say New Vegas had much, much better DLC, Dead Money and Old World Blues in particular, plus I found the Mojave to be a lot more interesting than the Capital Wasteland, it just had more diversity, ranging from Red Rock Canyon to Jacobstown, Novac and Goodsprings, nearly every location felt unique.

I think New Vegas did perks a lot better too, and the skills, merging Big Guns into Guns, Energy Weapons and Explosives was a great idea, since now Explosives in particular is incredibly useful.

There's a more interesting variety of weapons as well, especially now with the Gun Runners' Arsenal DLC.

I loved Fallout 3, and still play it every now and then, but I much prefer New Vegas.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Fallout 3, I got bored of new vegas really quick. But I got fallout 3 and didnt really like it then played it properly a year or two later and enjoyed it, ill probably eventually do new vegas though. Dlc is too much of a rip off so i dont really play it. Grand theft auto/ Red dead redemption are the only dlcs that are worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I enjoyed new vegas more but fallout 3 was overall a better game.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

New Vegas was better, simple as...

Who wants to be in Washington DC? Seriously, what a sh*t location, Vegas is much better imo.

And location is pretty important in fallout games, so yeah, I liked new Vegas.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

alright i just located a copy of fallout 3 game of the year editon after going too 10 different store's im gonna grab it tomorrow i loved fallout i played fallout 1 fallout 2 and fallout tactic's, back in the day

Im glad alot of you said new vegas is better it sound like it closer too the original game's

I thought V.A.T.S was over used big time in fallout 3 and it kinda ruin's it, Plus all the armor and weapon are suppose too be rarer one thing i didnt like about fallout 3 was all the frigging subways omg you cant see **** in them


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I preferred 3 over Vegas, partly because like Hannibal Lecter I'd hate being in Las Vegas for real. I don't understand the fascination with a city who's only draw card is neon lights and gambling. I'd rather watch paint dry. 

Ironsights and the enemy difficulty was the only thing I found better about Vegas. 3 had a much better story and playing evil was WAY funnier than anything in New Vegas. The DLC for Vegas sucked (Old world blues was okay) and the Obsidian bugs made it a real pain in the a** at times.

I also missed Hawkes and Dogmeat.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

To me the difference between Fallout 3 and New Vegas is comparable to the difference between Fallout 1 and Fallout 2.

New Vegas is by far the better game. It had so much more character and personality, your actions and decisions had far greater impact and there were more choices and possibilities in how to approach objectives. It was much less monotonous. It didn't take itself too seriously either (which can be seen as good or bad, depending on your perspective).


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Fallout 3 master race here, Vegas had far too much empty space, it felt like you were just walking around the desert for the most part (Because you were), opposed to Fallout 3's post apocolyptic wasteland.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fallout 3, but probably only because NV was much the same and I had played F3 to death.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

^ditto. The only cool difference out of the box was hardcore mode, but there were already so many good mods that do the same to the original. The perks in both games pretty much remained identical... which was a bummer


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Fallout 3 was one of my favorite games of all time. I was so excited to play New Vegas but it kept crashing and bugging out. I am generally very forgiving and patient but it got to the point where I couldn't play anymore.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, so i brought an Xbox 4gb...... but that probably not gonna be big enough for Fallout game of the year edition.. Kinda dumb they sell them with so little gb considering how cheap harddrives are now


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

I liked fallout 3 better. I've had new Vegas for over a year and I still haven't beaten it. It's a little bit boring. It's basically the same thing as fallout 3 just in a different environment and some new weapons.


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't finished up Fallout 3 but I beat New Vegas so I'd have to vote for New Vegas. I'm pretty sure New Vegas has more features.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I vote fallout 3, I found New Vegas a bit boring but I'm not sure if that was because I played the hell out of Fallout 3 and jumped immediately into New Vegas.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Fallout 3. New Vegas was silly in a very likable kind of way, but Fallout 3 was the last word in heavily atmospheric post-apocalyptic gloom. I thought the setting was a squandered opportunity in New Vegas--a handful of _very_ similar casinos in which you can play Blackjack does not necessitate a Las Vegas setting. Personally, I think NV would have been better served by either stressing the cowboy/frontier elements *or* the gangster elements, because as is it felt unfocused.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

luceo said:


> To me the difference between Fallout 3 and New Vegas is comparable to the difference between Fallout 1 and Fallout 2.
> 
> New Vegas is by far the better game. It had so much more character and personality, your actions and decisions had far greater impact and there were more choices and possibilities in how to approach objectives. It was much less monotonous. It didn't take itself too seriously either (which can be seen as good or bad, depending on your perspective).


Haha, YES. I just wanted to say "Fallout 2". Vegas actually felt much more like Fallout.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

I played so much of Fallout 3 that when I brought New Vegas home... I didn't feel like playing it.

Haha... I still haven't started it, and it's been sitting on my shelf for months.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fallout 3 had more to explore and more detailed storyline compared to fallout new vegas but the DLC content for fallout new vegas was pretty good, deadmoney was my favorite


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I did 2 play thur of the game so far, last time on very hard witch make it so much more fun and being evil just killing everyone i got like no places too shop anymore ;/

that explorer perk kinda ruin's the game i think so i didnt use it the 2nd time keep's me wanting too go out and discover places


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think new vegas is better but more buggy, the full game of new vegas costs the same as a piece of dlc so you might as well wait for the game of the year edition considering buying fallout 3 game of the year new is one pounds less than buying 2 dlcs (I think theres 4 dlcs, maybe more?)


----------



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with new Vegas, infact It's a pretty cool game but it lacks the epic feel of fo3 and the strip was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

New Vegas felt more alive. I also enjoyed the bigger variety of monsters and weapons. The factions were kind of nice too.

But Fallout 3 was more immersive to me. The exploration was great. You really felt alone in a harsh world. In new Vegas you kinda felt like everyone was your friend as long as you didn't shoot them and their buddies.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Fallout 3, I got bored of new vegas really quick. But I got fallout 3 and didnt really like it then played it properly a year or two later and enjoyed it, ill probably eventually do new vegas though. Dlc is too much of a rip off so i dont really play it. Grand theft auto/ Red dead redemption are the only dlcs that are worth the price in my opinion.


I posted this in october and now i've done new vegas properly lol, new vegas is really really buggy (freezing issues, handing in quest issues, sending you back to the ps home menu randomly ect. also frame rate lag but thats only after playing it for a few hours straight.)

I think new vegas is more story inclined while fallout 3s missions/npcs aren't focused around the main factions (Legion/Ncr.) while most of new vegas' characters have an option about talking about them.

But tbh new vegas still got a bit boring towards the end of a 45 hr playthrough, but playing fallout 3 (which I done quicker I think.) didn't feel as good as new vegas (and I think theres more wasteland in new vegas, which I wouldn't consider to be a good point lol, its so boring walking 20mins to get somewhere.)


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

I love Fallout 3 ... I got completely immersed in it a few years back. It's one of my favourite games probably. Unfortunately I paid full price for New Vegas when it came out which was such a waste of money. To be fair I never gave it a proper chance because after playing it for a few hours it felt so unfinished and rough round the edges with all the bugs and bad animations that I lost interest and haven't gone back to it since. I did enjoy reading about it on the Vault wiki though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^in some places there were invisible walls in new Vegas...and i'm not talking about getting to the end of the map invisible walls. One example was on top of a mountain. I tried to get on top to go somewhere and the invisible walls stopped me. I knew from Fallout 3 that i could jump there normally using fast clicking and little rocks, but nope. Wall. Can't go there, son. That actually really pissed me off. It's ****ing stupid to walk in an invisible wall out of the blue in any game, but even more dumb in a game that claims to be open world. There was no such walls in Fallout 3. 

They really cut corners in New Vegas. At times it was really good and fun but at other times it felt like a total conversion or big mod with many bugs. At one point i was supposed to go kill those Caesar's Legion guys in a cave and those guys hated me, but when i entered the cave they were all friendly and not attacking. They did not aggro even after i openly shot them in the head haha. It was funny and frustrating at the same time because there was no challenge. That bug happened tree times in my play through at various places.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about the invisible walls in new vegas, I could actually see the camp I had to get too, but since I couldn't reach it due to an invisible wall I had to wait 10 levels then go fight a load of deathclaws to get there, but that was easy considering you can jump on a small balcony and they don't come for you lol they just run near then run off till death.

Idk about fallout 3 but I wonder if the mysterious stranger is bugged, sometimes he would kill things early then the camera would just go in slow motion for ages, sometimes resulting in me getting killed.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Another thing that bugs me about New Vegas is how easy it is to screw up a quest. Trying to ally yourself with the California Republic? Too bad! You're going with Wild Card now.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm playing through New Vegas now (for the first time).

All in all I prefer New Vegas, granted there are a few annoying bugs and the main quest isn't as good as Fallout 3's but there is more to do in New Vegas.

There's more side quests (official or otherwise), more locations, much more variety of weapons (I've been impressed with the variety so far) and more equipment to play with. 

I'm a little annoyed by the change in using food or drink items which mean you only get a temporary boost to your health and I don't see the point in the weapon repair kits, considering you only get a slight improvement to your weapons condition when using them. 

Still all in all I'd say New Vegas is the better game. That's not to say I didn't like Fallout 3, I just think Vegas is better.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I never finished Fallout New Vegas so I think I liked Fallout 3 slightly more. Fallout 3's opening story interested me a bit more.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like I'm the only one out of my friends that enjoyed new vegas, I like the guns, customizing, and enemies better, fallout 3 has a muchhh better story line though.


----------



## MonotonousDrawl (Dec 16, 2011)

I loved Fallout 3 because of the post-WW3 feel and for being a game set near Maryland for once. I get chills when I recognize some places in game and in real life.

Aside from that though, I think I prefer Fallout New Vegas more. I love factions, the feel of the guns, and the companions. I was so terrible with companions in Fallout 3. I had Charon for about 20 minutes before he got gnawed to death by a lone deathclaw I didn't see. Dogmeat was even worse. I left him at the vault and barely used him. Sure, in NV companions have godmode on unless you put it on hardcore, but I think I like it that way. I really love the quests for each character too. Boone's, Raul's, Arcades. Though some of the quests felt more of a downer than in Fallout 3.


----------



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

They all rock.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Fallout 3 was way better to me. I like the story line and location better. NV was still pretty good though, but I didnt like all the factions and always being someones b*tch. Then again there was a lot more choices in NV.. Idk its really all about opinion.

I get what monot means though, having companions was a pain. I tried to keep RL-3 for a while, but it didnt last long. At all. But Fawks was pretty much indestrcutible. So its all good.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

New Vegas, hands down. I was a fan of the original Fallout 1 and 2 when Interplay released them back in the 1990's. 

After hearing about the original makers returning, and pouring their love back into their creation, I couldn't wait to play; I was not disappointed by what I found. 

The game feels more complete and solid. It has a lighter feel to it than Fallout 3, and did everything but fail to deliver the goods in terms of game-play, weaponry, new locations, and story-line.

I think it's more a matter of opinion. Fans who enjoyed Fallout 1 tend to enjoy Fallout 3 (Bethesda even stated they based Fallout 3 on Fallout 1 instead of Fallout 2), while players who praised Fallout 2 fell in love with Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

New Vegas by a long shot, since its the true successor to the Fallout series, which I loved. The only things I dislike about NV are the "traits" inherited from FO3...i.e VATS, short diaglogs

I tried playing FO3 a couple of times but just felt it was way too over the top and childish, it was like they just thought of every gimmicky thing they could think of and added it to the game. It felt like it was trying really hard to mimic the humour of the fallout series but failing miserably. Plus it had the worst main plot since oblivion imo, BoS vs Super Mutants, purified water...they just ripped of the first and second FO games and tactics, nothing original there, even though it was supposed to be an entirely different location and setting...And the side quests were dull plot wise.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I fell asleep while playing New Vegas. Never finished it.

Loved Fallout 3, mostly for the atmosphere. It was soooo bleak and nihilistic. A world after my own black heart. Where only bullets and money are your friends.

New Vegas had too many cheery people, bright lights and ridiculous people like the pretend-Roman morons and the Elvis impersonators. Took all the seriousness and grittiness out of it. *Snore*.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

heroin said:


> I fell asleep while playing New Vegas. Never finished it.
> 
> Loved Fallout 3, mostly for the atmosphere. It was soooo bleak and nihilistic. A world after my own black heart. Where only bullets and money are your friends.
> 
> New Vegas had too many cheery people, bright lights and ridiculous people like the pretend-Roman morons and the Elvis impersonators. Took all the seriousness and grittiness out of it. *Snore*.


I preferred Fallout 3 for the exact same reasons. I thought the same thing about the Elvis impersonators :lol They were so corny.

I found the story line of Fallout 3 to be more carefully structured and interesting. I actually wanted to keep playing until the end to see whether or not Project Purity would succeed or not. The story line in for Fallout New Vegas was all over the place, and I lost the motivation to keep playing after I reached The Strip. I think Bethesda rushed New Vegas after the success of 3, but if they would have taken their time they could have made a MUCH better game


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> I think Bethesda rushed New Vegas after the success of 3, but if they would have taken their time they could have made a MUCH better game


Nah, Bethesda didn't make New Vegas; they only published it (though they did develop post-release patches & content). New Vegas was developed by Obsidian, who are notorious for making excellent but buggy games.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay, Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition is out now!, i guess they never got game of the year status or platium hit's whatever it called, musta been from the buggs or something hopefully they patched up the buggs by now,


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i haven't actually played either, but i'm picking up new vegas ultimate edition because i've read it's better written and that your decisions have slightly more weight. :stu

oh, and that it's more fallouty.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Make sure you get plenty of mods from newvegasnexus if you're getting the pc version. Makes the game so much better.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i haven't actually played either, but i'm picking up new vegas ultimate edition because i've read it's better written and that your decisions have slightly more weight. :stu
> 
> oh, and that it's more fallouty.


New Vegas definitely doesn't take itself very seriously, if that makes it more fallouty. It feels more removed from the post-apocalyptic setting and is somewhat more like a gangster/revenge tale. It's cool that, in terms of setting, it's not a carbon copy of Fallout 3, but whether or not it's an actual improvement is a matter of taste. Fallout 3 was grim, New Vegas is more about adventure.

As for superior writing--well, I never really felt that the writing was noticeably better than the previous Fallout game. It's obviously written by a different team of folks than Fallout 3, though, what with the sexbots and Howard Hughes references.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Game Of The Year, Fallout 3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hungry ? Thirsty? Horny ? The atomic wrangler has you covered.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

New Vegas, but I prefer elder scrolls over fallout by a large margin.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Fallout 3 because it had more of a post apocalyptic feel. New Vegas was too colourful and full of life. Plus it had too many bugs that i didn't finish it.


----------



## FML (Feb 8, 2011)

Fallout 3! You actually feel like your in an apocalyptic wasteland unlike Fallout New Vegas I just feel like im in Texas. The story in Fallout 3 is way better in my opinion. Don't get me wrong New Vegas is fun but Fallout 3 is WAY better.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i like in fallout 3 after nuking megaton how that death cloud surround the area afterward's too bad the whole game wasn't like that haha, i guess it take place hundard's of year's after the great war so the planet had time too heal, 

i wonder what Bethesda gonna write in the next one i hope it in the early year's befor all this previous stuff happen's,


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Gonna be shot for this, but I hated FO3 and loved NV. FO3 seemed too short and the sidequests weren't very interesting. I bought the level cap dlc on sale and got maybe 10 minutes into it before I popped the disc out and haven't touched the game since. The ONLY thing I actually liked about that game was the Tranquility Lane quest. 

NV held my attention for two playthroughs and I did a lot of the sidequests as well. I don't know. I just didn't like the story or look of FO3 at all. An unarmed playthrough of NV is the most fun I've ever had from a game on the FO engine.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Fall out 3 was better to me. I played through that whole game and then completed all the side quests. NV wasn't bad imo, but i honestly didn't even finish it started to bore me after awhile


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I never got a chance too play Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition but i cashed my puppy in time too be more productive, im gonna buy a exercises bike a case of wine and some shoe's, with the money from my xbox 360 and game's hopefully i get 300 buck's, im gonna wait for the next big price drop and get it again and try new vegas but right now im not in a good time too be playing games!


----------



## CloudBurn (Sep 29, 2011)

I've always liked Fallout 3 more.May have something to do with the fact that I'm from the DC area though.Everything is just so familiar!I'm always like,"Hey I know this metro stop."


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe said:


> Fallout 3, I got bored of new vegas really quick. But I got fallout 3 and didnt really like it then played it properly a year or two later and enjoyed it, ill probably eventually do new vegas though. Dlc is too much of a rip off so i dont really play it. Grand theft auto/ Red dead redemption are the only dlcs that are worth the price in my opinion.


Buy it on pc, or ask for a pc for Christmas. Cheap dlc  it's high enough quality but if you have such a high base content its not vital. You did come back and finish it by the way, overall a little worse.

I really need to try the red dead dlc


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Fallout 3 has a better setting and atmosphere.

Fallout NV has a better story, characters and gameplay.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Falout 3. Even though its graphics and animations (they're pretty hilarious) haven't age well, its gameplay is still amazing.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I liked Fallout 3 a whole lot more.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Both games suck in their vanilla version. You always fight the same face enemies, loot the same crappy guns and hear the same dialogue(something something about Mojave desert). But Fallout 3 had more atmosphere and New Vegas had a better story.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

New Vegas all the way, i couldn't get into Fallout 3. It's true that the vanilla version feels unfinished and buggy, i modded it heavily too. But it's a fun game and the atmosphere is closer to the first two episodes imo.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

3 because it was pretty spooky and lonely and that's a lot closer to what I'd imagine the whole experience would actually feel like. Also the scene where you first step out of the vault after living there all your life and that really overwhelming music plays that's when the immersion hit me hard


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Fallout 3.
New Vegas was so bugged, it was hard to enjoy. My third main quest giver got stuck in the roof and it was impossible to talk to him. From what little I played of it, it seemed a little more cheery. Fallout 3 felt more isolated, and sort of gloomy.. Like the world has almost ended and humanity still pulls trough. I love that.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Enjoyed New Vegas much more.

I could just never get over the disposable and bland plot in Fallout 3.

The whole game is really about a water purifier???

Did Al Gore write this plot?


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Fallout 2. It's teh besteses. :grin2:


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Fallout 3 has the better setting while New Vegas has the better writing.

Fallout 1 & 2 have better everything.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sprocketjam said:


> Fallout 1 & 2 have better everything.


I hope someone remakes them in the same top down view with just updated engines(hopefully not 3d like wasteland 2). No need to change anything else beside that.

In the meantime though i'll keep the originals installed on my computer because it's always fun to play them again, and again. And add Fallout Tactics to the list.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've put over 400 hours on FNV, more than any other single-player RPG, and I still think it was a huge disservice by putting it on that engine. Choppiness, hanging, glitches, awkward animations, etc. Other than that, there's not enough combat and it's not challenging enough, plus the invenory management eats much of your time if you're OCD about looting everything, which if you're a classic RPG fan is probably encoded into your genes by now. Both games have way, way too much stuff laying around given that they want to represent a post-apocalyptic wasteland. Why is there so much valuable stuff in garbage cans? Those cigs should have been smoked centuries ago. Anyway, for me, FNV's setting and characters carry the game and keep me coming back. Fallout 3 has its memorable moments, but otherwise there's really no reason to play it over FNV. If I have one dream as a gamer, it's to remake FNV and do it justice, especially the gameplay. Yeah, you can point to mods but no matter what I do that stuttering never goes away. Gamebryo freaking sucks.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Just played the two for the first time earlier this year, and really regret putting them off for so long. Fallout 3 was better because it was fun roaming the wasteland and the horror elements and seeing the rubble of D.C. The Mothership Zeta was an awesome add on.

I had trouble enjoying the main quests for New Vegas, even though the game was deeper the FO3. It didn't have that grim element and was less intense. Dealing with the factions was a bit complicated, plus the Caesar faction was a bit corny. But the Old World Blues add on was fun, even though I had no idea what was happening with the story.


----------

